# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer >  [MUA 1 Tặng Ngay 1] Tẩy tế bào chết Ichi Beauty

## newwayadmin1

Gel tẩy các tế bào chết Ichi Beauty được coi là dòng dưỡng da cao cấp của Ichi Beauty. Là sản phẩm phối kết hợp giữa các hoạt chất từ cây cỏ tự nhiên có hoạt tính cao, đào thải các lớp sừng, tế bào chết, bụi bặm, dầu thừa. Giúp làn da trong trẻo, mịn màng & hồng hào hơn. Dòng sản phẩm lạm dụng quá đc cho tất cả mặt & cũng giống như body.

thông tin sản phẩm:
Nhà sản xuất: Ichi Beauty
Xuất xứ: nhật bản
chịu trách nhiệm đưa ra thị trường: C.ty cổ phần hóa, dược, mỹ phẩm Newway
Công dụng:nâng cao tình trạng lão hóa, đẩy mạnh chu trình tăng sinh Collagencải thiện chứng trạng nám da, quầng thâm mắt. Tức chế chu trình sản sinh melaninbổ trợ giảm kháng viêm, ngừa mụn, giảm vết thâm mụnDưỡng ẩm, dưỡng trắng da mịn màngTạo lớp màng bảo đảm an toàn da trước tia UV, tác động xấu từ môi trường xung quanh
Quy cách đóng gói: 2 Tuýp 120 gram
Bảo quản: Nơi khô ráo thoáng mát. Tránh ánh nắng mật thiết
contact với Newway Mart để được hỗ trợ

----------

